# Grinder around £300?



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello People,

I have a Silvia machine which I quite like and use mostly with Monmouth or Workshop coffee. I usually make Flat whites at home.

My current grinder - you'll laugh - is a StarBucks Barista (Burr grinder for £60) that lasted about 7 years now. I did 'hack it' and it's ok.

However my espresso is still bitter and I feel a better grinder is due. I'm looking for recommendations on a small but good grinder that would work well and ideally not cost much over £300.

I don't make much coffee, no more than 1 or 2 cups a day so would rather avoid a large dose that will make coffee go stale (you know what I mean).

Please share any ideas - thanks!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a Mignon for £255 delivered.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a look at the other threads, some fantastic deals to be done in Europe at the moment due to exchange rate.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21701-Upgrade-change-from-jazzer-super-jolly


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you got Chrome ones available mate?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Another vote for the Mignon. Had mine since May last year. A brilliant grinder. Well pleased with it.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep mignon is great. Upgraded to it recently and no complaints. Insta improvement in my shots and control.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Just realised I'm striving for pretty much your exact setup!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

+1 on the mignon, just recently got one and enjoying the results.


----------



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think I'm now sold on the Eureka Zenith - naturally more than I wanted to spend but I think it's certainly the 'smart money' choice


----------

